# Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Abril 2010



## nimboestrato (29 Mar 2010 às 04:10)

Na última década , habituámo-nos  a  Invernos  de poucas  ocorrências .
As mais significativas , algumas históricas , foram de curta e efémera duração. 
Quantas  vezes a estagnação tomava tal dimensão que ,  três ou quatro dias sem ver os nossos mui estimados modelos,
nada alterava no seu  seguimento ..
E tudo que era prometido lá para diante,  era sempre  adiado .
e o Inverno acabava sem ter começado.
Há Invernos  que são assim.
Este? 
Foi ao contrário e estará com dificuldades em se despedir.
O anúncio do tempo anticiclónico  tem sido anunciado.
Tem sido constantemente adiado.
Há quantos meses que não há uma semana de sol ?
Houve a promessa para a Páscoa e de novo, tudo parece  adiado .
Para a semana a seguir, é que vai ser...


----------



## vitamos (29 Mar 2010 às 09:57)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2010*

Uma pequena nota sempre útil aos utilizadores deste tópico agora que tivemos a mudança para "hora de Verão":

1) As run's dos principais modelos passam a sair com uma hora de atraso: Exemplo: a Run das 6z do GFS passa a sair não ás 9h30m, mas sim ás 10h30m.

2) Passamos a ter o sistema UTC+1. Ou seja observações das 9UTC por exemplo correspondem agora ás 10h.


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Mar 2010 às 17:21)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2010*

Parece que o tempo vai piorar nas próximas horas, devido a uma frente fria que nos vai afectar...Traz apenas chuva, mas o vento também estará presente.
A zona do Litoral Norte já está a ser afectado pela mesma.


----------



## Knyght (29 Mar 2010 às 19:08)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2010*

Nas ultimas actualizações dos modelos temos que:
Chuva Fraca a Moderada com possibilidade de trovoada no Nordeste de Portugal Continental.
Vento Forte a Moderado principalmente no Litoral Norte
Com melhorias já a partir de amanhã.
(o imageshack não está a querer funcionar por estes lados)


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Mar 2010 às 12:17)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2010*

Com a aprovação do PEC- P ( Programa de Estabilidade e Crescimento da Primavera ),na passada semana ,pensou-se que os efeitos da sua implementação seriam imediatos e nesta semana
já as populações usufruiríam das vantagens da sua aplicabilidade.
Mas como  este ano " a Crise" (  o Inverno)  foi  profunda, os efeitos da mudança sentida nos cidadãos só deverão começar a ter reflexos a partir da semana que vem.
As "agências de rating" ( modelos de previsão) indicam mais problemas para esta quarta e sexta- feiras,especialmente na zona noroeste do Continente
com mais quedas (de  precipitação)  no  " PSI 20 "  ( campos , prados e soutos deste País).
No entanto , vão apontando já a partir de Domingo de Páscoa para uma franca recuperação dos mercados primaveris e tudo indica ( salvo uma hecatombe tipo grega ou irlandesa, que  lá  (em Economia) como cá ( em Meteorologia)  nunca são de descartar,
tudo indica , dizia-se , que o PEC-P aprovado, irá ajudar à transição das Estações sem sobressaltos.
Veremos se não haverá mais constrangimentos ou adiamentos na entrada em vigor do PEC-P. 
Estas "agências de rating" por vezes têm erros de avaliação de " riscos".
Mas vamos desta vez confiar nas suas previsões...


----------



## ecobcg (30 Mar 2010 às 12:53)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2010*



nimboestrato disse:


> Com a aprovação do PEC- P ( Programa de Estabilidade e Crescimento da Primavera ),na passada semana ,pensou-se que os efeitos da sua implementação seriam imediatos e nesta semana
> já as populações usufruiríam das vantagens da sua aplicabilidade.
> Mas como  este ano " a Crise" (  o Inverno)  foi  profunda, os efeitos da mudança sentida nos cidadãos só deverão começar a ter reflexos a partir da semana que vem.
> As "agências de rating" ( modelos de previsão) indicam mais problemas para esta quarta e sexta- feiras,especialmente na zona noroeste do Continente
> ...



Simplesmente GENIAL!!
(desculpem o offtopic!)


----------



## LuisFilipe (30 Mar 2010 às 12:57)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2010*

parece que a semana a seguir a pascoa vem o sol e o tempo quente, a fazer lembrar o verão já...mas como ainda falta algum tempo....


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Mar 2010 às 13:51)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2010*



LuisFilipe disse:


> parece que a semana a seguir a pascoa vem o sol e o tempo quente, a fazer lembrar o verão já...mas como ainda falta algum tempo....



Sim, embora já tenha visto o cenário mais favorável, mas a tendência é aquecer, agora quanto, ainda é cedo para afirmar.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Mar 2010 às 17:52)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2010*



Mário Barros disse:


> Sim, embora já tenha visto o cenário mais favorável, mas a tendência é aquecer, agora quanto, ainda é cedo para afirmar.



Pode vir ai calor mas também as trovoadas, pelo menos é o que mostra nesta saida do gfs.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Mar 2010 às 17:56)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2010*



Chasing Thunder disse:


> Pode vir ai calor mas também as trovoadas, pelo menos é o que mostra nesta saida do gfs.



Sim, é normal que se comecem a modelar tais cenários, quanto mais calor, mais fortes as probabilidades de uma boa trovoada. 

Vamos lá ver até onde chegam as Iso's e quanto ar quente "trazem".


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Mar 2010 às 17:58)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2010*



Mário Barros disse:


> Sim, é normal que se comecem a modelar tais cenários  quanto mais calor, mais fortes as probabilidades de uma boa trovoada



Bonito, e que venhem elas com toda a força


----------



## vitamos (30 Mar 2010 às 17:59)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2010*



Chasing Thunder disse:


> Pode vir ai calor mas também as trovoadas, pelo menos é o que mostra nesta saida do gfs.



Mostra sim e com uma consistência boa de se ver 2º painel a fora.

O problema reside aí mesmo... 2º painel... Muito longo prazo.

Contudo interessante de ver!


----------



## miguel (30 Mar 2010 às 18:01)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2010*

Para as trovoadas é importante esta próxima semana ser de calor toda ela como parece ir acontecer, depois ai sim para a semana seguinte poderia se formar uma depressão a Oeste que nos iria manter com calor e tempo explosivo para as trovoadas  é altura de começar a aparecer estes cenários e se não se concretizar desta vez deverá estar para breve


----------



## ecobcg (30 Mar 2010 às 19:37)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2010*

Estou a planear ir até à Serra da Estrela esta Sexta e Sábado.
Já estive a ver os modelos, mas gostava de ler as vossas opiniões sobre as previsões para esses dias para a Serra! Haverá possibilidades de neve? Talvez para a madrugada de Sábado? Poderei correr o risco de não conseguir ir até lá cima, ou não haverá esse risco? Agradecia imenso as vossas opiniões!


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Mar 2010 às 19:59)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2010*











Espero que o 2º painel seja falso, porque senão vamos começar a ter o Verão em Abril, chuva nada nos próximos dias e até meados de Abril, a pasmaceira total, principalmente no Sul. Trovoadas só se forem secas.  Mas, como todos os dias tenho seguido esses mapas, o 2º painel pouco valem, senão já tínhamos mais calor que temos agora e até dia 7 de Abril vai continuar assim.


----------



## David sf (30 Mar 2010 às 21:56)

O GFS mete a iso 20 durante algum tempo, mas o ECM não. Aponta para um cenário de dorsal móvel, com alternância de dias com algum calor e fluxo de sul, com outros dias frios com passagem de cavados ou até de algumas cut-offs vindas de norte. Basta ver o diagrama de ensembles do GFS, há linhas nos 20 graus e outras nos 0, indeterminação total. E para trovoadas é melhor as cut-offs do que fluxo de sul com iso 20.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Mar 2010 às 10:54)

David sf disse:


> O GFS mete a iso 20 durante algum tempo, mas o ECM não.



Sem dúvida, que _pulo_ nas temperaturas  se se confirmar vamos aos 26ºC/28ºC no interior.


----------



## vitamos (31 Mar 2010 às 11:14)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sem dúvida, que _pulo_ nas temperaturas  se se confirmar vamos aos 26ºC/28ºC no interior.



Com a ISO 20 estou convencido que até mais, chegaríamos provavelmente à casa dos 30ºC... No entanto o ensemble do gfs não é todo concordante a longo prazo. E estamos só a falar de um modelo.
De qualquer forma quer-me parecer que dias quentes a seguir à Pascoa já ninguém nos tira


----------



## rozzo (31 Mar 2010 às 11:24)

Sim, e normalmente estes dias de tempo quente no início mesmo da Primavera até são frequentemente mais quentes perto do litoral do que no interior mesmo, ainda há pouca Nortada, etc etc.
Aliás, é bastante frequente nesta altura do ano alguns dos primeiros dias quentes serem "surpreendentemente" mais quentes no litoral Norte que no interior Sul.
O que penso não ser exactamente o caso aqui, pois anda algum frio ainda a pairar pouco a Norte da península, mas talvez seja aplicável ao litoral Centro..
Vale o que vale a esta distância, mas o Weatheronline chega a ter 27º de máxima em Lisboa, e "apenas" 26º em Beja.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Mar 2010 às 11:36)

Agora que vi as cartas, está um _duelo_ interessante entre o ar quente e frio, ao mínimo "empurrão" entre massas de ar tudo pode mudar.


----------



## LuisFilipe (31 Mar 2010 às 12:33)

O GFS tirou bastante calor para a semana que vem, mas penso que ira voltar a por o calor todo...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Mar 2010 às 14:33)

LuisFilipe disse:


> O GFS tirou bastante calor para a semana que vem, mas penso que ira voltar a por o calor todo...



é que tirou calor e também tirou as trovoadas


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Mar 2010 às 14:36)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> é que tirou calor e também tirou as trovoadas



Isto é ir-se acompanhando esta situação, porque tanto podem meter, como tanto podem tirar, foi o que fizeram agora.
Uma coisa é quase certa, vamos ter calor


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Mar 2010 às 17:53)

Nova saida do gfs, mas nada mudou.


----------



## David sf (31 Mar 2010 às 17:55)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> é que tirou calor e também tirou as trovoadas



O GFS *nunca* previu trovoadas para os próximos dias. Punha-nos uma onda de calor com uma dorsal vermelhíssima, com temperaturas a 500 hpa superiores a -10ºC, o que praticamente inviabiliza a convecção. Bastava ver ontem os diagramas MeteoPT, com CAPE de 0 no Alentejo e LI muito posítivo, trovoada impossível, só os denominados "cadáveres marroquinos".

E como é costume, o GFS foi atrás do ECM. Já estamos habituados.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Mar 2010 às 18:02)

David sf disse:


> O GFS *nunca* previu trovoadas para os próximos dias. Punha-nos uma onda de calor com uma dorsal vermelhíssima, com temperaturas a 500 hpa superiores a -10ºC, o que praticamente inviabiliza a convecção. Bastava ver ontem os diagramas MeteoPT, com CAPE de 0 no Alentejo e LI muito posítivo, trovoada impossível, só os denominados "cadáveres marroquinos".
> 
> E como é costume, o GFS foi atrás do ECM. Já estamos habituados.



Ok


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Mar 2010 às 18:05)

Estas previsões valem o que valem mas mesmo assim...:

http://www.cpc.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/images3/euPrecMon.gif


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Mar 2010 às 18:37)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Estas previsões valem o que valem mas mesmo assim...:
> 
> http://www.cpc.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/images3/euPrecMon.gif



A previsão aponta para um Abril relativamente seco e um Maio a apontar ao húmido; mais para a frente alterna aparentemente andará sempre a roçar a média.

Mais interessante parece-me é ver as previsões ao nível da temperatura média a 2 metros. 
IMAGEM:euT2mMon.gif
Se se confirmar ("se...") teremos temperaturas abaixo da média nos próximos meses, à excepção de Agosto.
Mas como estas previsões valem o que valem, aguardemos...


----------



## N_Fig (31 Mar 2010 às 19:21)

Aristocrata disse:


> A previsão aponta para um Abril relativamente seco e um Maio a apontar ao húmido; mais para a frente alterna aparentemente andará sempre a roçar a média.
> 
> Mais interessante parece-me é ver as previsões ao nível da temperatura média a 2 metros.
> IMAGEM:euT2mMon.gif
> ...



Em 9 meses teríamos 7 com temperatura abaixo do normal. Há quanto tempo é que isso já acontecerá?


----------



## blood4 (1 Abr 2010 às 21:00)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2010*

só sei que a partir de sábado pelo que se ve não há mais chuva á vista :


----------



## Zapiao (1 Abr 2010 às 21:11)

Depois d Domingo virá tempo quente???? Espero q ñ pq detesto calor


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Abr 2010 às 21:29)

Zapiao disse:


> Depois d Domingo virá tempo quente???? Espero q ñ pq detesto calor



Em principio serão temperaturas a rondar os 20/25ºC, amenas.
Mas é uma questão de ir acompanhando.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Abr 2010 às 21:44)

Em principio, de acordo com o freemeteo (e outros), teremos temperaturas:


Porto - 16/18ºC
Coimbra - 19/20ºC
Portalegre - 18/22ºC
Setúbal - 20/25ºC
Évora - 18/23ºC
Beja - 20/23ºC
Faro - 20/25ºC
Serra da Estrela - 6/8ºC

Acredito também que Lisboa ou Setúbal poderão ir perto dos 30ºC, até porque não há nortada.
Meu amigo Zapiao, em principio poderás ter temperaturas a rondar os 20/22ºC.


----------



## blood4 (1 Abr 2010 às 22:09)

eu tambem detesto calor
espero bem que não dure muito 
e depois de sábado só se ve sol


----------



## Zapiao (2 Abr 2010 às 00:03)

andres disse:


> Acredito também que Lisboa ou Setúbal poderão ir perto dos 30ºC, até porque não há nortada.
> Meu amigo Zapiao, em principio poderás ter temperaturas a rondar os 20/22ºC.



Essas aguento bem, agora + p a frente ja é complicado, mas "Abril aguas mil"


----------



## Mjhb (2 Abr 2010 às 09:36)

Odeio calor também, a única coisa positiva que tem são as trovoadas, as húmidas, porque as secas são uma pasmaceira...


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Abr 2010 às 13:41)

Calor para cá, calor para lá, bom, parece que afinal não vai ser tanto quanto aquilo que se modelava, não se irá muito além dos 22ºC/23ºC, talvez metam mais calor, mas já me parece muito, tem estado sempre a cortar.


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Abr 2010 às 14:36)

Mário Barros disse:


> Calor para cá, calor para lá, bom, parece que afinal não vai ser tanto quanto aquilo que se modelava, não se irá muito além dos 22ºC/23ºC, talvez metam mais calor, mas já me parece muito, tem estado sempre a cortar.



Pois, mas apesar de estarem sempre a cortar, em principio teremos temperaturas acima dos 20ºC, podendo mesmo chegar aos 25ºC em algumas zonas.


----------



## blood4 (2 Abr 2010 às 19:57)

Pedro disse:


> Odeio calor também, a única coisa positiva que tem são as trovoadas, as húmidas, porque as secas são uma pasmaceira...



onde ves a trovoada amigo?xD


----------



## Knyght (2 Abr 2010 às 22:07)

blood4 disse:


> onde ves a trovoada amigo?xD


----------



## Vince (3 Abr 2010 às 00:43)

Não está prevista instabilidade relevante nos próximos tempos, talvez apenas daqui a uma semana, entre os Açores e Madeira, e ainda incerto. 




*Páscoa*

Para hoje (sábado), temos um cavado que nos afecta de forma pouco expressiva, trazendo tempo nublado e chuva durante todo o dia de sábado, chuva chata sem grande história para contar, começando a abrir já no Domingo de Páscoa com um centro de altas pressões a cruzar a Península .













*Próxima Semana*

Após a chuva deste sábado, teremos uns dias simpáticos com temperaturas amenas durante a próxima semana, dias de céu limpo intermediados com dias mais nebulosos, temperaturas agradáveis mas sem chegarem a ser propriamente muito quentes, muito menos excepcionais para a época.  

Daqui a uma semana nas Ilhas rompe-se novamente a estabilidade anticiclónica, estando ainda incerto se temos uma depressão isolada mais instável a circular dos Açores para cá, ou se um cavado mais monótono e rotineiro, depende dos vários modelos. Meteorologicamente falando, nada de especial no horizonte. Para já.


----------



## Knyght (3 Abr 2010 às 13:10)

Vince disse:


> Não está prevista instabilidade relevante nos próximos tempos, talvez apenas daqui a uma semana, entre os Açores e Madeira, e ainda incerto.



Sim os modelos vão enfraquecendo o AA fazendo com que os Açores apanhem um pouco de chuva, brevemente farei o seguimento no devido tópico.
Quando ao território nacional vem aí uns dias sem chuva, por hoje é apenas um resto a norte.


----------



## David sf (3 Abr 2010 às 23:58)

Grandes novidades para a análise de modelos. O ECM mostra-se ao mundo:

- Temperaturas a 850 hpa até às 240h:






- Disponibilização da média dos seus ensembles para z500 e t850:






- E o desvio entre os vários membros do ensemble. A 24 h, poucos desvios, cores mais escuras:






Para distâncias maiores, maior divergência, principalmente no Atlântico norte, a amarelo:






Quanto aos próximos dias, como já disse o Vince, nada de especial no horizonte. Lá para o próximo fim de semana o GFS começa a mostrar alguma possibilidade de trovoada, vamos ver no que dá.


----------



## Lightning (4 Abr 2010 às 00:42)

David sf disse:


> - E o desvio entre os vários membros do ensemble. A 24 h, poucos desvios, cores mais escuras:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Essas duas cartas, o que representam? As divergências entre os vários modelos?

Se sim, como interpretá-las?


----------



## David sf (4 Abr 2010 às 09:01)

Lightning disse:


> Essas duas cartas, o que representam? As divergências entre os vários modelos?
> 
> Se sim, como interpretá-las?



Repesentam as divergências entre os membros do ensemble do ECMWF. As cores mais "frias" pintam as regiões em que a convergência é elevada. As mais "quentes" referem-se a uma grande divergência entre os membros. Os valores numéricos não sei o que significam, se desvio padrão, número de membros divergentes da saída principal ou outra coisa qualquer.

Como se vê pelas cartas que pus, a 24h as cores são mais "frias", como é normal a curto prazo a convergência é grande. A 240h a divergência é enorme, logo usam-se cores mais "quentes".


----------



## Lightning (4 Abr 2010 às 13:01)

David sf disse:


> Repesentam as divergências entre os membros do ensemble do ECMWF. As cores mais "frias" pintam as regiões em que a convergência é elevada. As mais "quentes" referem-se a uma grande divergência entre os membros. Os valores numéricos não sei o que significam, se desvio padrão, número de membros divergentes da saída principal ou outra coisa qualquer.
> 
> Como se vê pelas cartas que pus, a 24h as cores são mais "frias", como é normal a curto prazo a convergência é grande. A 240h a divergência é enorme, logo usam-se cores mais "quentes".



Obrigado pelo esclarecimento. 

O GFS mantém a sua tendência, a longo prazo aguaceiros e trovoadas com bons valores de CAPE e LI.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Abr 2010 às 21:15)

Oh gentes entendidas, o que posso esperara de amanhã e da semana em geral, de forma mais ou menos detalhada?


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Abr 2010 às 21:27)

Pedro disse:


> Oh gentes entendidas, o que posso esperara de amanhã e da semana em geral, de forma mais ou menos detalhada?



Tempo estável e temperaturas agradáveis.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Abr 2010 às 21:54)

Pedro disse:


> Oh gentes entendidas, o que posso esperara de amanhã e da semana em geral, de forma mais ou menos detalhada?



Sim, tempo estável e temperaturas acima dos 20ºC na maior parte do país.
Embora a partir de Sábado possa chover.


----------



## blood4 (5 Abr 2010 às 21:57)

estranho que não estava á espera da chuva para amanha aqui no norte


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Abr 2010 às 21:58)

blood4 disse:


> estranho que não estava á espera da chuva para amanha aqui no norte



Pois, o Norte amanhã terá alguma chuva, mas não será nada de mais.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Abr 2010 às 09:14)

O Gfs anda a brincar, previam trovoadas para o final desta semana, mas nesta saida já não prevêm tal coisa, também ontém depois previam chuva forte agora prevêm só chuva fraca, e a respeito do calor também já tiraram um pouco, enfim.


----------



## Vince (6 Abr 2010 às 10:48)

Eles tem vindo a "cozinhar" uma situação de instabilidade para a próxima semana, com uma cutoff a evoluir entre as ilhas e o continente durante vários dias. É natural que ainda ocorram muitas mudanças, mas o sinal está lá.


*Saídas das 00z*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Abr 2010 às 11:38)

E pronto nesta saida acabaram com a chuva toda que restava.


----------



## Jota 21 (6 Abr 2010 às 11:45)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> E pronto nesta saida acabaram com a chuva toda que restava.



 Não gosto de ser desmancha-prazeres mas: ÓPTIMO Tempo seco e algum calor também fazem falta. Espero que seja para continuar...


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2010 às 12:12)

Jota 21 disse:


> Não gosto de ser desmancha-prazeres mas: ÓPTIMO Tempo seco e algum calor também fazem falta. Espero que seja para continuar...



Concordo
O tempo quente e o seco já cá faziam falta, e já tinha saudades.


----------



## N_Fig (6 Abr 2010 às 12:57)

andres disse:


> Concordo
> O tempo quente e o seco já cá faziam falta, e já tinha saudades.



Tempo seco acho que realmente faz falta, mas tempo quente para mim é só de Maio a Outubro, porque nos outros meses o tempo quente não é lá muito quente...


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Abr 2010 às 15:52)

O Inverno já lá vai.A Primavera aí está.Hoje algo envergonhada mas até ao que resta da semana , a marcar ( o seu)  território.
A transição pacífica de poderes e incumbências vai-se fazendo com a normalidade inerente à incontornabilidade da sucessão das Estações do Ano.
Há no entanto por vezes protocolos de cooperação entre Estações e 
como aqui já foi adiantado pelo Vince, para a semana poderemos vir a estar na presença de um desses casos de intercâmbios meteorológicos.
O Protocolo está já a ser tratado.Tudo irá depender da envergadura da missão diplomática enviada pelo Inverno ( posicionamento e durabilidade da cutoff). 
Os modelos , nestas ocasiões, vão alterando e alternando nas previsões ,de actualização em actualização.
No entanto a  Primavera fez já saber através dos canais diplomáticos que não terá dinheiro para suportar numerosas e desproporcionadas missões  diplomáticas de uma Estação que nesta altura do ano deve  conter as suas investidas.
Veremos se o Inverno acolherá bem estas directivas emanadas pela Primavera
reinante...


----------



## belem (6 Abr 2010 às 18:24)

Um pouco offtopic, mas era só para dizer que a primavera não é só tempo seco, morno ou ameno, mas é também chuva.
Se vier chuva, não será o inverno a enviá-la.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2010 às 18:28)

belem disse:


> Um pouco offtopic, mas era só para dizer que a primavera não é só tempo seco, morno ou ameno, mas é também chuva.
> Se vier chuva, não será o inverno a enviá-la.



Pois claro
Mas neste caso e este ano, a primavera que se quer é *seca*, porque tem chovido muito


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Abr 2010 às 18:45)

EH EH nesta saida o gfs já mete novamente algumas trovoaditas para este domingo, mas é claro que os valores de cape e LI são baixos, mas fica a esperança de eles nas próximas saidas voltarem a meter o que estava.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2010 às 18:49)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> EH EH nesta saida o gfs já mete novamente algumas trovoaditas para este domingo, mas é claro que os valores de cape e LI são baixos, mas fica a esperança de eles nas próximas saidas voltarem a meter o que estava.



Sim, mas nesta saída, o GFS coloca também um "bom" cape/li para o Litoral!


----------



## Knyght (6 Abr 2010 às 19:19)

Atendendo ao Soaring Index não me cheira mesmo nada que haja trovoada no domingo...


----------



## Vince (6 Abr 2010 às 21:19)

Como está esta última saída do GFS (12z) haveria sem qualquer dúvida trovoadas a partir de Domingo à tarde. Mas a 120 horas é o tipo de coisa que vai mudar bastante no modelo.


*GFS - Domingo*









De qualquer forma, a próxima semana ambos os modelos de referência continuam bastantes agressivos com uma cutoff Atlântica que se uniria a uma continental de nordeste em movimento retrogado. Tudo bons ingredientes para o primeiro evento convectivo de relevo da Primavera. Aguardemos pelas saídas dos próximos dias.


*GFS ECM Quarta/Quinta*


----------



## Mjhb (6 Abr 2010 às 21:25)

Só a partir de Domingo é que pode chegar a convecção em força?

Offtopic: quando saem as cartas do meteopt?


----------



## Vince (7 Abr 2010 às 10:08)

A possibilidade de trovoadas já para Domingo diminuiu significativamente mas mantém-se a situação mais relevante da instabilidade para a próxima semana.

Como referido ontem, é uma situação interessante com uma depressão em altura entre as ilhas que inicialmente interage com baixas pressões de superfície do noroeste de África, fundindo-se em cavamento com outra depressão isolada em altura vinda de nordeste em movimento retrogrado. Tudo isto a finalizar com a absorção da depressão por um cavado também em cima de nós. 

Seria uma situação de instabilidade a começar na 3ªfeira (no continente) e a prolongar-se por muitos dias.

Este tipo de situação de instabilidade nesta altura do ano e neste caso ainda para mais com tantas variáveis é bastante insegura nos modelos, mas estranhamente eles estão bastante parecidos apesar das muitas horas que faltam.

*120-192 horas*






*168/240 horas*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Abr 2010 às 12:02)

Nesta saida de agora o gfs adiou um pouco mais a intabilidade começando agora na quarta-feira, o gfs anda mesmo a brincar.


----------



## vitamos (7 Abr 2010 às 12:35)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Nesta saida de agora o gfs adiou um pouco mais a intabilidade começando agora na quarta-feira, o gfs anda mesmo a brincar.



Não adiou... Simplesmente colocou as peças de modo um pouco diferente... Cut off da direita mais influente... Cut off esquerda mais cavada mas mais longe. Mas o cenário não está assim tão diferente. Os valores de CAPE e LI também não oscilaram muito. Sem esquecer que o ECM tem um cenário mais interessante... E nos últimos tempos digamos que o ECM tem mostrado melhor os cenário a médio/longo prazo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Abr 2010 às 18:51)

Ainda de manhã estavam a dar chuva para todo o pais no 1º painel, agora praticamente nada, agora vejam o que o gfs na ultima saida tirou .


----------



## Mjhb (7 Abr 2010 às 21:19)

Afinal, a instabilidade começa quando?


----------



## blood4 (7 Abr 2010 às 23:01)

Pedro disse:


> Afinal, a instabilidade começa quando?



em principio será quarta


----------



## N_Fig (8 Abr 2010 às 00:03)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Ainda de manhã estavam a dar chuva para todo o pais no 1º painel, agora praticamente nada, agora vejam o que o gfs na ultima saida tirou .



Se a curto prazo é bastante seco, a longo prazo seria bastante chuva por esse mapa.


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Abr 2010 às 02:53)

Agora com o tempo de sol , recuperação das temperaturas
e estabilidade instituída, 
lá vamos nós ter de ler  nas entrelinhas dos modelos,
para quando nova agitação.Para quando novo abanão. 
Foi anunciado  já a partir de Domingo.
Agora é adiado sem ser retirado e 
isto já soa a lamúria de outros tempos.
Adiamentos constantes no prazo de execução da "obra" é coisa
a que já estamos habituados.
Voltamos , enfim, à  normalidade ...


----------



## Vince (8 Abr 2010 às 10:19)

*Análise baseada nas saídas 00z*

Mantém-se a situação de instabilidade para a próxima semana, com as normalíssimas oscilações dos modelos nesta situação dada a distância horária.

Pelo menos para já parece bem definida a depressão isolada nos Açores. O GFS nalgumas saídas de ontem ensaiou a hipótese dela se manter estacionária próximo do arquipélago não evoluindo para Oeste, o ECM tem mantido essa evolução a partir do sul dos Açores. 

A chave está no nordeste, com a evolução de uma outra depressão na extremidade de um cavado em movimento retrogrado capaz de atrair a depressão açoriana para Oeste. 

Quer um quer outro modelo enfraqueceu a depressão de nordeste mantendo o ECM contudo o cavado atractor. O GFS não consegue arrancar a depressão atlântica que fica ancorada nos Açores, sendo a de nordeste que continua a evoluir muito para leste, um cenário mais invulgar, se Maomé não vai à montanha vai a montanha a Maomé, mas bastante instável também.


*ECMWF*








*GFS*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Abr 2010 às 12:53)

Esta saida de agora do gfs é para esquecer.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Abr 2010 às 13:16)

Muito boa convecção, se se aguentar, a vir:


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Abr 2010 às 18:04)

Muito bom mesmo


----------



## weathor (8 Abr 2010 às 18:24)

gfs


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Abr 2010 às 19:35)

Uau! o 2º painel está uma delicia


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Abr 2010 às 11:45)

Afinal a situação ira desenvolver-se para NE, pelo que só apanhará a parte Algarvia e Alentejo.


----------



## rozzo (9 Abr 2010 às 11:50)

Andre, isso não é tão directo assim, com os mapas dos índices de instabilidade dizem..
Calma.. 

Para já, são só índices, indicadores, que não implicam que haja necessariamente trovoadas nos sítios indicados. 
Depois, mesmo que implicasse isso, são índices PREVISTOS pelos modelos, ou seja, falíveis, e como vês, de dia para dia, aliás de saída para saída, mudam!

E há muito mais coisas envolvidas..
Toma isso apenas como indicadores, longe de certezas!


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Abr 2010 às 11:56)

rozzo disse:


> Andre, isso não é tão directo assim, com os mapas dos índices de instabilidade dizem..
> Calma..
> 
> Para já, são só índices, indicadores, que não implicam que haja necessariamente trovoadas nos sítios indicados.
> ...



Exactamente, longe das certezas
Até porque quanto mais longe, as datas forem, menos fiabilidade tem.
Ainda pode mudar muita coisa, infelizmente


----------



## vitamos (9 Abr 2010 às 12:13)

De referir também a instabilidade prevista já para o interior alentejano a partir do fim de semana. Quanto ao resto todos nós já sabemos a imprevisibilidade deste tipo de situações.
 A semana poderá ser interessante, sendo que a possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas será à partida superior no interior, como habitualmente. Os modelos começarão a definir melhor os locais de maior probabilidade nas próximas saídas certamente. 
Agora é a famosa lotaria deste tipo de situações...


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Abr 2010 às 15:07)

Parece que a partir de dia 12/13 vamos ter uma mudança de padrão.


----------



## Veterano (9 Abr 2010 às 15:47)

Mário Barros disse:


> Parece que a partir de dia 12/13 vamos ter uma mudança de padrão.



  Aparentemente será uma mudança radical e com o calor que se fará sentir nessa altura, cheira-me a "trovoadas de Maio" antecipadas.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Abr 2010 às 19:09)

Comparação com hoje de manhã e esta de agora:

DE MANHÃ




AGORA


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Abr 2010 às 03:47)

Nos últimos tempos  em que aqui se fala do regresso 
da instabilidade, 
seiva e alicerce deste tópico,
já vimos de tudo um pouco;
No início , todos,  cheios de certezas  quanto
à sua chegada ainda que a tão largo horizonte .
Desde logo  caminhos  separados,  para bem mais perto.
Não estranhou que depois  uns dissessem que  sim e outros  que não.
A seguir, os que disseram que sim  ontem, disseram que não hoje
e vice-versa.
Por momentos, tudo foi  posto em causa, por quase todos.
Agora , regressa a certeza de nova Esperança.
Prá semana ? 
À Mudança anunciada , com sorte, haveremos de contar...
Veremos...
Não é fascinante este caminhar de tantas incertezas,
em  Planeta de   variáveis tão determinadas?


----------



## David sf (10 Abr 2010 às 08:50)

Neste momento a instabilidade já não foge. Já há acordo entre todos os modelos para o programa das festas, e depois de terem estado a adiar constantemente, houve nas últimas horas uma estabilização da previsão.

Então, já amanhã há uma ténue hipótese de trovoadas no sul do país, mas o principal da festa começará na Segunda, quando no Alentejo, principalmente no eixo da A6 (com vento de leste e na Primavera é o melhor local para trovoadas).






No dia seguinte a instabilidade será generalizada em todo o centro e sul, mas como é normal nestas ocasiões, é a habitual lotaria, eu apanho uma carga de água, o vizinho nem a vê. A instabilidade mais forte poderia atingir a Grande Lisboa.











Na manhã de Quarta feira choverá em todo o país, mas deverá ser precipitação do tipo frontal.






Sendo que o pós frontal, associado a uma depressão na zona de Madeira é muito prometedor, mas para isso ainda falta muito tempo, mas caso se mantenha a previsão Quinta, Sexta e Sábado serão dias de forte instabilidade no centro e sul do país, inclusive no litoral. Os parâmetros convectivos serão explosivos, a advecção será de sul, muito húmida, e pode-se estar a cozinhar uma enorme festa convectiva. Ficam o CAPE e o L.I. previstos pelo GFS:


----------



## Mjhb (10 Abr 2010 às 08:53)

David sf, o Norte ficará totalmente excluído das trovoadas ou ainda há hipóteses?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Abr 2010 às 09:26)

E já voltaram eles novamente a meter chuva:


----------



## Aurélio (10 Abr 2010 às 10:17)

Bom dia .... depois de muito tempo ausente !!

Olhando aos modelos avizinha-se uma semana muito, muito interessante com prespectiva de bastante convecção e alguma chuva !!
Afinal de contas estamos no tempo das trovoadas ...

Assim amanhã surgirá alguma convecção mas ainda muito fraca podendo somente haver algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical mas que não passará disso.
Segunda - teremos aguaceiros e trovoadas a surgirem pela tarde nas regiões do sul.
Terça - abrangerá mais o centro e sul nomeadamente na região do Alentejo, com um nivel de convecção identica.
Quarta - chegará a quase todo o país com a precipitação e convecção a aumentarem pela manhã e tarde.
Quinta a Sábado pelos dados de hoje teremos com precipitação forte em alguns locais e bastante convecção mas ainda falta muito tempo !!


----------



## Mjhb (10 Abr 2010 às 11:27)

Boas.

pelas pesquisas que fiz pela minha reduzida biblioteca de sites meteo, parece que o Norte vai também sr abrangido pelas trovoadas, que se desenvolverão logo pela manhã e não só à tarde, o que aumenta a probabilidade de boas cargas, rajadas e trovoadas bem fortes...

A partir de Quanta à tarde, a coisa pode tornar-se mais forte, com chuva forte, vento forte e fortes trovoadas todo o dia...

A ver...


----------



## Lightning (10 Abr 2010 às 11:34)

Pedro disse:


> probabilidade de boas cargas, rajadas e trovoadas bem fortes...
> 
> A partir de Quanta à tarde, a coisa pode tornar-se mais forte, com chuva forte, vento forte e fortes trovoadas todo o dia...



Pedro, só não sei onde vês o vento forte..

Percorri todas as cartas até às 180 horas, desta última run do GFS, cartas do vento a 10 metros de altitude (no site Wetterzentrale) e o máximo que vi foi algumas situações esporádicas com vento moderado, porque de resto é sempre vento fraco ou nulo.. 

Concordo contigo que algumas células podem trazer rajadas de vento forte, mas um fenómeno muito localizado. Mas falando no geral, o vento não vai passar do fraco ou nulo a moderado (conclusão com base nos modelos de vento a 10 metros do GFS, RUN das 06h).

Só terça e quarta é que o GFS mostra algum vento que pode ser moderado.


----------



## LuisFilipe (10 Abr 2010 às 17:38)

para quando uma subida da ondulaçao no mar ? 

É normal na primavera estar assim tao calminho? isto mais parece verao que inicio de primavera


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Abr 2010 às 17:41)

É um claro padrão de instabilidade, será que iremos ter umas trovoadas jeitosas, os _pózinhos_ estão lá.


----------



## PedroAfonso (10 Abr 2010 às 18:06)

Grande reviravolta para a grande Lisboa a partir de dia 12.






A tendência parece manter-se nos próximos dias.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Abr 2010 às 19:35)

LuisFilipe disse:


> para quando uma subida da ondulaçao no mar ?
> 
> É normal na primavera estar assim tao calminho? isto mais parece verao que inicio de primavera



Calminho, só se for no litoral oeste, porque no Algarve não está tão calmo assim, hoje atingiu picos com 5 metros de sueste.

O GFS mete cerca de 100 mm em Olhão durante a próxima semana.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Abr 2010 às 20:16)

O Freemeteo e as suas previsões:   






Prevê para a semana 74.1mm

Mas o freemeteo nunca é de fiar muito


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Abr 2010 às 21:43)

Boas noites malta...

Quanto a mim, vai ser uma situação bastante interessante, com boas oportunidades de se concentrar e tornar-se um sistema fora do comum...  Esta gota fria quanto a mim tem boas hipoteses de se tornar algo com uma certa intensidade...

CAPE / LI  .  Bastante concentrado...






Pontecialindades par um bom movimento ciclónico...











Bom 'indicadtivo' de desenvolvimento de sistemas convectivos..







Estou ansioso


----------



## N_Fig (11 Abr 2010 às 10:15)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> E já voltaram eles novamente a meter chuva:



Onde vais buscar estes mapas?


----------



## David sf (11 Abr 2010 às 11:14)

Ensemble do GFS, run das 00z, Alentejo:











Vários dias com precipitação ao fim do dia, trovoadas em perspectiva.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Abr 2010 às 12:27)

O 1º Painel está lindo, lindo lindo


----------



## Aurélio (11 Abr 2010 às 12:29)

Olhando aos modelos não consigo deixar de destacar o facto de os indices de CAPE/LI estarem a diminuir de run para run dimuindo assim o efeito convectivo permanecendo a precipitação em forma de aguaceiros.
Estes indices que chegaram a ser de -5 agora são de -1 e -2 e temporariamente de -3 !!!
Mas ainda podem ser respostos e esperemos que sim ...


----------



## Aurélio (11 Abr 2010 às 12:35)

O freemeteo baseado na previsão das 00h do GFS que era mais interessante dava 97 mm para Faro !!
Vamos a ver o que isto renderá nesta semana chuvosa ...

Pena os indices de Cape estarem a diminuir drasticamente, talvez devido á dimunuição da temperatura ..


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Abr 2010 às 12:40)

N_Fig disse:


> Onde vais buscar estes mapas?



Aqui neste site: http://www.wxmaps.org/pix/temp4.html


----------



## N_Fig (11 Abr 2010 às 12:41)

Ainda acho que isto não vaidar em quase nada... O melhor é não termos as expectativas demaisados elevadas.


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Abr 2010 às 12:47)

Olhando para os modelos para os próximos dias, muito de nós estarão já a esfregar as mãos de contentamento.
Com tantos dias com as peças do xadrez (meteorológico) posicionadas de forma vantajosa para propiciar instabilidade convectiva, algum dia nos tocará em cheio.
Sabemos da dificuldade da previsão de precipitações nestas circunstâncias;sabemos que por vezes uma célula convectiva atinge P.Rubras em cheio para no Porto nada ocorrer;
sabemos que por vezes não bastam  os céus ameaçadores ;
Quantas vezes no fim de um dia prometedor  nos invade uma  sensação de frustração por tudo ter ocorrido sim,mas aqui ao lado;
A instabilidade que começará pelo sul e centro será posteriormente generalizada e dispersa.
Em tantos dias (até onde a vista alcança), algum dia há-de ser o nosso.
Uma boa semana convectiva para todos e 
Bons Registos...


----------



## David sf (11 Abr 2010 às 13:00)

Deixo, só para relembrar, a previsão de CAPE/LI para 22 de Março, numa tarde que rendeu quase 2 000 descargas eléctricas.







O L.I. era de -2 e o CAPE rondaria os 500. A pevisão a partir de Terça tem valores desse nível, sendo que para Sexta, Sábado anda pelos 1 000 de CAPE e -3 de L.I. em quase todo o sul do país. 











Haverá mais humidade, devido à advecção de sul, o que faz também com que as células formadas a sul possam deslocar-se para norte e atingir alguns locais onde os parâmetros convectivos não sejam nada de especial. E quando em situações deste tipo tanto o GFS como o ECMWF prevêm precipitações relevantes, é porque o fenómeno previsto será generalizado, porque quando são umas células isoladas, a precipitação prevista anda pelas décimas de mm, que é o que deverá acontecer amanhã. Mas para Terça, Quinta, Sexta e Sábado os valores em 3 horas são elevados, pelo que é provável a formação de sistemas convectivos de mesoscala. A precipitação prevista para Quarta será do tipo frontal, pelo menos durante a manhã.


----------



## AnDré (11 Abr 2010 às 13:26)

nimboestrato disse:


> Sabemos da dificuldade da previsão de precipitações nestas circunstâncias;sabemos que por vezes uma célula convectiva atinge P.Rubras em cheio para no Porto nada ocorrer;



É por isso que agora é um pouco falacioso vermos paineis de acumulação de precipitação de 1 semana. Os 100mm acumulados podem ocorrer num lugar, e uns quilómetros ao lado pode nem cair metade. Assim como noutros poderá superar bastante o previsto.

Não deixam de ser previsões animadoras para uma semana que promete.

Vamos lá carregar baterias, e registar a acção. Onde ela assim se desenrolar. 
É caso para dizer: Boa sorte!


----------



## Knyght (11 Abr 2010 às 13:46)

Atendendo a que no dia 21 o Soaring Index bem proxima do 5 deve ter sido uma boa trovoada.

Para está Sexta-Feira atendendo aos valores de Soaring não creio que seja mais intensa mas dispersa e deverá ocorrer. Contudo a está distância as previsões não pouco provaveis...


----------



## Agreste (11 Abr 2010 às 20:33)

AnDré disse:


> É por isso que agora é um pouco falacioso vermos paineis de acumulação de precipitação de 1 semana. Os 100mm acumulados podem ocorrer num lugar, e uns quilómetros ao lado pode nem cair metade. Assim como noutros poderá superar bastante o previsto.
> 
> Não deixam de ser previsões animadoras para uma semana que promete.
> 
> ...



Até os meteogramas do MeteoPT põem uma diferença descomunal... 70mm na generalidade do Algarve e 90 em Tavira...


----------



## Zapiao (11 Abr 2010 às 23:14)

Nao caibo em mim d tao contente com a nossa adorada chuvinha q lá vem. E traz barulho á mistura tamb.


----------



## vitamos (12 Abr 2010 às 11:27)

Não é de descartar a hipótese de hoje poderem ocorrer alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas, sobretudo no Interior, embora os próximos dias sejam mais prometedores:

GFS: 

CAPE / LI (15UTC)





Precipitação (18 UTC)





ECM: (9h - 15h)






Um pequeno aperitivo de dias que prometem alguma convecção e alguma severidade local. O Acompanhamento das imagens de satélite e radar serão preponderantes a partir deste momento.


----------



## raposo_744 (12 Abr 2010 às 15:47)

vitamos disse:


> Não é de descartar a hipótese de hoje poderem ocorrer alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas, sobretudo no Interior, embora os próximos dias sejam mais prometedores:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bingo!!!!Alváres-Góis


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Abr 2010 às 18:35)

Isto promete:


----------



## stormy (12 Abr 2010 às 20:40)

Boas tardes

A aproximação ao continente de um nucleo de baixas pressões associado a uma cut-off trará condições de moderada ou eventualmente forte convecção em todo o territorio incluindo a costa ocidental.

As relativamente baixas T500 previstas assim como a advecção de ar tropical maritimo humido e quente de SW ( dew´s e theta-e elevados) permitirão um forte gradiente vertical, que associado a windshear moderado, permitirá o desenvolvimento possivelmente intenso de celulas convectivas, que terão condições para se organizarem e tornarem-se MCS´s.
Os indices de estabilidade atmosferica ( soaring index, CAPE e LI) modelados parecem interessantes e demonstram periodos ocasionais de forte instabilidade, associada a bandas convectivas.

Devido ao facto da depressão manter-se a W, o terriorio ficará sob fluxo de S ou SW em todos os niveis, no sector quente da baixa, o que trará muito "combustivel" para as trovoadas, é de referir que esta depressão que apresenta um fraco gradiente horizontal, logo uma frontogenese incipiente.

Este padrão é estavel, tanto que os modelos teem dificuldades em mostrar um "way out" tornando-se inconsistentes no longo e medio prazo ( 144h), em principio teremos esta depressão por aqui até algures entre as 100 a 150h e a sua evolução depende de como interage com o cavado a leste dela....agora é acompanhar esse cavado e ver se ele vai ou não absorver a baixa.
Resumindo...tempo instavel e ameno até inicios ou meados da proxima semana


----------



## Veterano (12 Abr 2010 às 21:50)

stormy disse:


> Devido ao facto da depressão manter-se a W, o terriorio ficará sob fluxo de S ou SW em todos os niveis, no sector quente da baixa, o que trará muito "combustivel" para as trovoadas, é de referir que esta depressão que apresenta um fraco gradiente horizontal, logo uma frontogenese incipiente.
> 
> Este padrão é estavel, tanto que os modelos teem dificuldades em mostrar um "way out" tornando-se inconsistentes no longo e medio prazo ( 144h), em principio teremos esta depressão por aqui até algures entre as 100 a 150h e a sua evolução depende de como interage com o cavado a leste dela....agora é acompanhar esse cavado e ver se ele vai ou não absorver a baixa.
> Resumindo...tempo instavel e ameno até inicios ou meados da proxima semana



  Interessante o período de tempo (longo) em que a referida depressão teima em "ficar" junto a nós, a oeste da PI.

  Parece pouco cavada, contudo fenómenos violentos muito localizados são de esperar...E claro, boas trovoadas.


----------



## Chingula (12 Abr 2010 às 22:04)

Veterano disse:


> Interessante o período de tempo (longo) em que a referida depressão teima em "ficar" junto a nós, a oeste da PI.
> 
> Parece pouco cavada, contudo fenómenos violentos muito localizados são de esperar...E claro, boas trovoadas.



Uma situação típica de bloqueio, perceptível nas cartas de 500hPa...


----------



## Lightning (13 Abr 2010 às 00:15)

Previsões do Estofex para hoje:
*
Storm Forecast
Valid: Tue 13 Apr 2010 06:00 to Wed 14 Apr 2010 06:00 UTC
Issued: Mon 12 Apr 2010 22:24
Forecaster: KOROSEC*


*A level 1 was issued for extreme SW Iberian Peninsula mainly for marginally large hail and excessive convective rainfall.*


*... extreme SW Iberian Peninsula ...*

Another upper low with a deepening surface depression approaches the SW Iberia. During the day, a warm front advects across Spain and improves LL moisture across the SSW Iberian Peninsula. Moderate forcing ahead of the upper low will support scattered convection. With an entering cold frontal boundary and better forcing/shear towards the evening hours, severe potential with threat for large hail and excessive convective rainfall increases. For this reason, a level 1 was introduced for parts SW Iberian Peninsula. Despite the diminishing instability in the evening hours, enhanced forcing suggests that storms might continue well into the nighttime hours while slowly moving more inland onto Iberia.

Fonte: Estofex


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Abr 2010 às 09:24)

Cada vez melhor:


----------



## Fantkboy (13 Abr 2010 às 10:16)

Nota se uma area de bastante instablidade em aproximação de portugal continental! Aquela que nos trará hoje alguma animação!


----------



## Mjhb (13 Abr 2010 às 10:27)

Para quando é que este cenário de convecção acalma?


----------



## stormy (13 Abr 2010 às 10:29)

A ultima run do GFS melhorou bastante as condições para convecção severa, essencialmente a sul do rio mondego (~40ºN), colocando o CAPE a aproximar-se dos 900J algumas vezes nos proximos dias, o LI tambem atinge valores de até -4/-5.
A advecção de massas de ar de elevado potencial assim como os lapse rates elevados potenciam toda esta situação e o shear permite a evolução de sistemas organizados e explosivos potencialmente perigosos.
O aquecimento diurno tambem potencia a convecção nas areas do interior sul.
Situação a acompanhar


----------



## Aurélio (13 Abr 2010 às 12:37)

stormy disse:


> A ultima run do GFS melhorou bastante as condições para convecção severa, essencialmente a sul do rio mondego (~40ºN), colocando o CAPE a aproximar-se dos 900J algumas vezes nos proximos dias, o LI tambem atinge valores de até -4/-5.
> A advecção de massas de ar de elevado potencial assim como os lapse rates elevados potenciam toda esta situação e o shear permite a evolução de sistemas organizados e explosivos potencialmente perigosos.
> O aquecimento diurno tambem potencia a convecção nas areas do interior sul.
> Situação a acompanhar



Qual a das 00h ???


----------



## Vince (13 Abr 2010 às 12:40)

Vapor de água, 6-12h (5-11z)


----------



## Aurélio (13 Abr 2010 às 12:42)

Olhando aos modelos parece que as regiões hoje mais candidatas a ver chuva enquanto for de dia é a região interior sul nomeadamente novamente a faixa do Alto Alentejo e depois ao anoitecer toda a região litoral entre Sines e o Mondego com aquela mancha que se ve no satélite que parece ter parado de transmitir  e que evolui para Nordeste a caminho do litoral Centro !!

Nos proximos dias destaque para o dia de amanhã que aparenta prometer um dia de muita chuva no Centro e sul e trovoadas ...
Quinta melhora claramente no GFS mas não no ECM/Hirlam diz respeito isto porque o IM dá aguaceiros fortes e o GFS nada de especial !!
Sexta será semelhante ao dia de amanhã ...
Depois de Sábado até Segunda parece continuar alguma instabilidade mas desta vez bastante mais confinada ao interior.
As trovoadas é mais propricia a aparecer amanhã e depois na Sexta e Sábado !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Abr 2010 às 12:55)

Aurélio disse:


> Olhando aos modelos parece que as regiões hoje mais candidatas a ver chuva enquanto for de dia é a região interior sul nomeadamente novamente a faixa do Alto Alentejo e depois ao anoitecer toda a região litoral entre Sines e o Mondego com aquela mancha que se ve no satélite que parece ter parado de transmitir  e que evolui para Nordeste a caminho do litoral Centro !!
> 
> Nos proximos dias destaque para o dia de amanhã que aparenta prometer um dia de muita chuva no Centro e sul e trovoadas ...
> Quinta melhora claramente no GFS mas não no ECM/Hirlam diz respeito isto porque o IM dá aguaceiros fortes e o GFS nada de especial !!
> ...



O GFS coloca cerca de 88 mm em Olhão, Tavira 97 mm, Alcoutim 111 mm, eu acho uma precipitação exagerada, *posso estar enganado*. Mas a previsão do IM, está mais de acordo com o Aemet que coloca 95 % de precipitação para Ayamonte na 5ªfeira do que a previsão do GFS. Acredito mais na previsão do ECM e do Hirlam que também coloca precipitação do que no GFS.


----------



## Snifa (13 Abr 2010 às 13:15)

Fantkboy disse:


> Nota se uma area de bastante instablidade em aproximação de portugal continental! Aquela que nos trará hoje alguma animação!



Sim é uma bela mancha , parece um MCS ...pelo satélite dá a sensação que se desloca mais SW/NE para o Centro/Norte do País, contudo também pode ser expansão das nuvens a causarem essa ilusão...penso que à medida que as horas forem avançando  o sistema irá se expandir mais...e aqui para o Norte poderão sobrar apenas as nuvens altas dos antigos CB  expandidos...contudo ali a SSW  de Lisboa já estão a crescer outras manchas de nuvens e que podem tomar grandes proporções nas próximas horas..


----------



## Snifa (13 Abr 2010 às 13:55)

Já se nota muita nuvem alta em expansão sobretudo no lado esquerdo superior do sistema...penso que estará a enfraquecer/desorganizar-se à medida que se desloca para NE/NNE, a parte mais activa estará  neste momento no extremo S/SE...


----------



## Vince (13 Abr 2010 às 13:56)

No mar formou-se uma pequena baixa secundária (de resto prevista pelo GFS) com muita convecção embora com actividade eléctrica reduzida. Em terra devido aos forçamentos desta baixa rebentam agora as primeiras trovoadas


----------



## tugaafonso (13 Abr 2010 às 15:15)

Os próximos dias serão animados, sobretudo para amantes, como eu, de trovoadas. Aproveito para pedir aos que mais sabem, um pequeno grande favor: Tenho agendado para dia 23 de Abril uma iniciativa, para algumas centenas de pessoas. No entanto tenho um problema: Chove ou não chove. Tenho pouco tempo para decidir o espaço, se em recinto fechado ou ao ar livre. Agradeço informações sobre a probabilidade de nesse dia chover. Peço desculpa pelo off topic, mas estou algo desesperado, tipo tolo no meio da ponte. Não sei o q fazer. Obrigado.


----------



## Mix (13 Abr 2010 às 15:47)

E aí está.. O IM pôs todos os distritos de Portugal Continental com exepção de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Bragança, Vila Real e Porto em aviso amarelo até dia 15 por causa de aguaceiros fortes, por vezes de granizo e trovoadas frequentes e dispersas.. 
A Madeira tambem se encontra em aviso amarelo por aguaceiros fortes por vezes acompanhados de trovoadas..


----------



## Chingula (13 Abr 2010 às 15:55)

tugaafonso disse:


> Os próximos dias serão animados, sobretudo para amantes, como eu, de trovoadas. Aproveito para pedir aos que mais sabem, um pequeno grande favor: Tenho agendado para dia 23 de Abril uma iniciativa, para algumas centenas de pessoas. No entanto tenho um problema: Chove ou não chove. Tenho pouco tempo para decidir o espaço, se em recinto fechado ou ao ar livre. Agradeço informações sobre a probabilidade de nesse dia chover. Peço desculpa pelo off topic, mas estou algo desesperado, tipo tolo no meio da ponte. Não sei o q fazer. Obrigado.



O problema não é de se saber...
É demasiado cedo para, honestamente, ter uma resposta satisfatória à sua dúvida.
A depressão que se aponta para dia 23 de Abril, sobre o nosso território...seria um indicador de tempo instável como o que começámos a ter esta semana...com aguaceiros e trovoadas. 
A questão é sobre a consistência dessa situação...pois tudo pode evoluir noutra direcção, com os novos elementos que entretanto serão avaliados.
Por outro lado, a instabilidade pode ou não afectar a zona que lhe interessa particularmente. Os fenómenos convectivos são assim mesmo...por isso reajo mal quando aparecem Pessoas que se deviam dar ao respeito (pelo prestígio instituicional que gozam) a sugerir que a chuvada ocorrida em 20 de Fevereiro na Madeira, tinha sido prevista com uma semana de antecedência...
Cumpts


----------



## Knyght (13 Abr 2010 às 15:59)

Pelos vistos neste momento vamos ter actividade de um lado e de outro 

Se o Hirlam colocou os dois pontos de baixa pressão separados





Voltará a juntar-se num processo de Cavamento


----------



## PauloSR (13 Abr 2010 às 17:44)

Boas tardes a todos,

Aqui na zona de Braga, a "festa" só começará amnha a meio da tarde, certo? Corrijam-me se estiver errado...


----------



## Vince (13 Abr 2010 às 19:27)

As mensagens offtopic foram removidas.




ThaZouk disse:


> Boas tardes a todos,
> 
> Aqui na zona de Braga, a "festa" só começará amnha a meio da tarde, certo? Corrijam-me se estiver errado...



Amanhã deve chegar qualquer coisa ao extremo norte, mas penso que pouco significativa no Minho. Talvez apenas a partir da madrugada e manhã de 5ªfeira.


----------



## blood4 (13 Abr 2010 às 19:40)

Vince disse:


> As mensagens offtopic foram removidas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh que pena
o melhor não vem para aqui


----------



## Lightning (13 Abr 2010 às 22:48)

Estofex para amanhã: 
*

Storm Forecast
Valid: Wed 14 Apr 2010 06:00 to Thu 15 Apr 2010 06:00 UTC
Issued: Tue 13 Apr 2010 21:40
Forecaster: PUCIK
*
*A level 1 is issued for Southwestern Iberia mainly for excessive precipitation and to the lesser extent for tornadoes.
*
*... Southwestern Ibera ...*

With the deep surface low positioned to the west of the region, a prevailing southery flow will advect high Theta-E airmass over the region, with abundant moisture content and high relative humidities in the lower troposphere. With the constant advection of unstable airmass from the ocean and coastal convergence, several waves of thunderstorms are possible over the area during the forecast period, especially from 18 UTC onward. High precipitation efficiency might be achieved by storms thanks to the high RH and low LCLs. Detrimental factor might be the lack of mid or upper level forcing and also absence of strong low level jet. Locally excessive rainfall might occur, however. Strong low level wind shear is also forecast, but the lack of well organised storms due to the weak deep layer shear might supress a chance for tornadogenesis. A low end Level 1 for the aforementioned threats seems to be warranted at the moment.


----------



## Knyght (14 Abr 2010 às 03:35)

Atendendo a última saída do Hirlam a depressão irá fazer o seu cavamento sobre a Madeira... Sendo que o Continente irá apanhar com os braços da mesma:





Sendo que a pressão aí declarada de 993hpa já se encontra neste momento sobre a região.


----------



## Vince (14 Abr 2010 às 11:34)

Situação hoje com algumas semelhanças com ontem, mas mais intensa. Vários SCM's (sistemas convectivos de mesoescala) entre a Madeira e o continente, e ao contrário de ontem, hoje com violenta actividade eléctrica no mar.






Contudo esses SCM's deverão diminuir de virulência ao longo do dia, o CAPE que agora pelas 10 horas no mar ultrapassa os 1100jKg e LI de -5 nalgumas zonas deverá baixar até à noite para valores muito mais modestos.






No continente é provável que disparem umas quantas trovoadas como ontem, embora o potencial não pareça ser muito elevado, um pouco melhor que ontem, mas aguardemos como evoluem as temperaturas que ontem estavam demasiado baixas. Hoje há também mais humidade disponível à superficie, ontem era apenas nos niveis médios.

Resta a evolução dos pprórios SCM's no mar, se chegam ao litoral e se ainda vem activos, ou trazem apenas chuva pouco problemática como ontem. À partida existirá maior potencial que ontem mas apenas o nowcasting o dirá


----------



## Fantkboy (14 Abr 2010 às 11:59)




----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Abr 2010 às 12:17)

Vince disse:


> Situação hoje com algumas semelhanças com ontem, mas mais intensa. Vários SCM's (sistemas convectivos de mesoescala) entre a Madeira e o continente, e ao contrário de ontem, hoje com violenta actividade eléctrica no mar.
> 
> Contudo esses SCM's deverão diminuir de virulência ao longo do dia, o CAPE que agora pelas 10 horas no mar ultrapassa os 1100jKg e LI de -5 nalgumas zonas deverá baixar até à noite para valores muito mais modestos.
> 
> ...



Vince isso quer dizer que hoje há mais potencial para que elas se desnvolvem

PS: Aquelas no mar é que era


----------



## Snifa (14 Abr 2010 às 14:02)

Boas tardes, 

muita actividade eléctrica a caminho do Centro/Sul especialmente segundo o mapa da aemet: www.aemet.es






Penso que ainda não será hoje que o Norte verá as trovoadas...aquelas nuvens SCM vão percorrer de sul para Norte o País mas perdendo força ( organização) à medida que evoluem para N/NE à semelhança de ontem., no entanto serão possíveis  alguns aguaceiros aqui para o Norte ao fim do dia... Centro e Sul portanto bem mais favorecidos em relação a instabilidade ...os melhores dias para trovoada aqui no Norte serão a partir de amanhã talvez , as previsões do IM são animadoras...


----------



## vitamos (14 Abr 2010 às 14:22)

Snifa disse:


> Boas tardes,
> 
> muita actividade eléctrica a caminho do Centro/Sul especialmente segundo o mapa da aemet: www.aemet.es



Já uma descarga em terra:

http://www.euclid.org/realtime.html

Relembro que o mapa da AEMET apresenta um filtro que não permite a visualização das descargas em Portugal Continental


----------



## Mjhb (14 Abr 2010 às 15:33)




----------



## AndréFrade (15 Abr 2010 às 10:20)

Actividade eléctrica a caminho


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Abr 2010 às 10:27)

andres disse:


> Actividade eléctrica a caminho



Chega cá dissipam-se todas


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Abr 2010 às 11:43)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Chega cá dissipam-se todas



Exactamente, foi o que aconteceu ontem
Mas é ter esperança


----------



## blood4 (15 Abr 2010 às 19:24)

*Re: Análise de Modelos, Previsões e Alertas - Abril 2010*

Vejam as descargas electricas do IM
impressionante tanta trovoada por todo o pais


----------



## Mjhb (15 Abr 2010 às 20:27)

andres disse:


> Exactamente, foi o que aconteceu ontem
> Mas é ter esperança



Ontem não se dissipou tudo, não se esqueçam la linha de instabilidade que varreu Norte e a Sul de Portugal desde as 11h(?) no Algarve e as 1h de hoje(?)  no Minho...

Para amanhã e de esperar também trovoadas e aguaceiros fortes?


----------



## Knyght (16 Abr 2010 às 22:53)

Amanhã chuva em tudo o território rectangular com especial incidência no sul e centro do país sendo mais intenso na parte de manhã.


----------



## stormy (18 Abr 2010 às 19:45)

nos proximos dias mantem-se um padrão de fluxo zonal com a passagem de algumas mas não muito pronunciadas ondulações do jet ( 500-200hpa), este fluxo é bom para os nossos controladores aerios pois impede a penetração da pluma vulcanica vinda da islandia,directamente no nosso territorio, mas para quem deseja dias quentes de praia já não se pode dizer o mesmo.
este padrão de niveis altos e medios reflete-se, á superficie, sob forma de instabilidade na colocação dos sistemas sinopticos, em principio as baixas polares manteen-se estaveis no atlantico, com as cristas da dorsal africana a manter altas pressões no mediterraneo e nas latitudes subtropicais do atlantico, sendo que no longo/medio prazo há tendencia de estabilização de um anticiclone na europa e mediterraneo associado ao AA na zona da madeira-açores, e de baixas no atlantico.
para já, adivinha-se uma nova situação convectiva na 4f-6f proximas,depois de uma 2f/3f calmas, essa situação é originada na passagem sob a peninsula ( sentido WSW-ENE) de uma baixa em altura que se desacopolou do sistema maior e complexo, em formação, a NW dos açores.
depois disso teremos uma crista anticiclonica a estabilizar o tempo por um par de dias..
resumindo... nos prox 8 dias tempo ameno,associado a cristas anticiclonicas, interrompido por uns outbreacks convectivos aquando da passagem de cavados...la mais para a frente espera-se um fluxo de SW associado a uma depressão a NW e um anticiclone a E, dias mais ou menos cinzentos e abafados, embora trate-se de uma tendencia ainda tenue.


----------



## blood4 (19 Abr 2010 às 00:09)

parece que quarta vamos ter mais animação
alguem confirma?


----------



## Knyght (19 Abr 2010 às 02:40)

blood4 disse:


> parece que quarta vamos ter mais animação
> alguem confirma?



Quarta a noite e quinta-feira




Chuva Fraca


----------



## stormy (19 Abr 2010 às 10:27)

bons dias
a partir da analise das cartas do Lightningwizard e do GFS, destaca-se um periodo de instabilidade convectiva intensa, na região centro e na região sul, entre as 09z desta 4f e as 21z desta 5f.
acima de tudo, destaca-se o periodo entre as 12z de 4f e as 09z de 5f, no litoral entre o cabo carvoeiro e sagres e no algarve, neste periodo o GFS insiste no desenvolvimento de um MCS, algures no litoral CC-Sagres, preve-se precipitação muito intensa e possibilidade de tornadogenese, valores muito elevados de CAPE/LI são esperados conjuntamente com um padrão favoravel da dinamica horizontal e vertical da atmosfera, que pode levar a eventos severos localizados.
no algarve e baixo alentejo é modelada actividade por vezes intensa, durante a noite de 4f e madrugada/manhã de 5f,embora as temperaturas mais baixas a essa hora possam impedir desenvolvimentos mais extremos. 
na 5f durante o dia e a tarde, espera-se convecção, eventualmente  intensa, no interior do pais , dado o aquecimento diurno e a passagem do nucleo frio em altura sobre a região.

toda esta instabilidade encontra-se associada a uma bolsa de ar frio nos niveis altos, com ligeira expressão em superficie, este sistema cruzará a PI no sentido W-E nos dias de 4f-5f.
associada á baixa espera-se uma advecção quente e humida de SW/S, nos niveis baixos e médios, com elevados Theta-e/dew point/HR, factores paciveis de alimentar sistemas convectivos poderosos.
situação a acompanhar


----------



## weathor (19 Abr 2010 às 13:02)

A chuva vem de novo a 48h

do gfs






gfs Lisbon


----------



## miguel (19 Abr 2010 às 14:21)

Quarta vai haver muita festa principalmente de noite   quinta está bom também mas não tanto para o Litoral como na Quarta...depois vem o calor a partir de sexta mas especialmente a partir de Domingo com tempo mais estável se bem que não descartando algumas trovoadas apenas no Interior


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Abr 2010 às 11:55)

Tão lindo que era se isto acontece-se:





Dava uma bela caçada

Para amanhã é que o cenário já esteve bem melhor que hoje.


----------



## LuisFilipe (20 Abr 2010 às 20:13)

parece que para a semana vem ai calor a serio...


----------



## Brunomc (20 Abr 2010 às 20:32)

> parece que para amanha vem ai calor a serio...


 calor 

acho que não...vamos é ter uma pequena descida da temperatura até quinta-feira  

depois volta a subir lá para sexta ou sábado..se não houver alterações nos modelos vamos ter um fim de Abril quentinho com temperaturas a chegarem perto dos 30ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Abr 2010 às 20:38)

LuisFilipe disse:


> parece que para amanha vem ai calor a serio...



Pelo contrario... amanhã e 5ª as temperaturas máximas até sofrerão uma descida em especial no centro e sul... isto segundo o IM. 

Mas continuarão a ser temperaturas amenas.


----------



## stormy (20 Abr 2010 às 21:07)

amanhã será um dia ameno e convectivo, e 5f tambem mas mais no interior.

depois, no fim de semana, teremos uma subida de temperaturas, que, aliada á posição no ramo divergente do jet,associado a um pequeno cavado, poderá originar trovoadas de origem termica, no interior
para a outra semana vem o calor e talvez mais algumas trovoadas.

em termos sinopticos, cada vez mais intensifica-se a tendencia, no medio prazo, de uma crista no mediterraneo ocidendal/europa ocidental/PI, que levará á formação de um robusto anticiclone no mediterraneo e europa  em apófise com o AA nas latitudes 30ºN do atlantico, ja na europa de leste e no atlantico central  permanecem os cavados e/ou as baixas polares ( o cavado na europa de leste/SE poderá causar convecção ai e pode tambem originar uma cut-off de movimento retrogado, segundo o ecm).
basicamente, para o continente dias de verão virão!

muito bom dizer estas palavras


----------



## blood4 (20 Abr 2010 às 21:47)

stormy disse:


> amanhã será um dia ameno e convectivo, e 5f tambem mas mais no interior.
> depois, no fim de semana, teremos uma subida de temperaturas, que, aliada á posição no ramo divergente do jet,associado a um pequeno cavado, poderá originar trovoadas de origem termica, no interior
> para a outra semana vem o calor e talvez mais algumas trovoadas.
> cada vez mais intensifica-se a tendencia, no medio prazo, de uma crista no mediterraneo ocidendal/europa ocidental/PI, que levará á formação de um robusto anticiclone no mediterraneo e europa  em apófise com o AA nas latitudes 30ºN do atlantico, ja na europa de leste e no atlantico central  permanecem os cavados e baixas polares ( o cavado na europa de leste/SE poderá causar convecção ai e pode tambem originar uma cut-off de movimento retrogado, segundo o ecm).
> ...





muito bom?so podes tar a gozar
grande seca
sem a festa da semana que passou que piada tem?
e ainda pra mais calor
enfim há gente que gosta nem sei como mas respeito :X


----------



## stormy (20 Abr 2010 às 21:52)

mas poderão ocorrer trovoadas!
mas com os dias mais tipicamente veranescos ( calor e trovoadas de tarde, menos no litoral onde voltará o regime de brisas).


----------



## LuisFilipe (20 Abr 2010 às 21:52)

peço desculpa, enganeime a escrever, queria dizer que para a semana esta previsto vir ai calor, estou certo?


----------



## David sf (20 Abr 2010 às 22:30)

stormy disse:


> mas poderão ocorrer trovoadas!
> mas com os dias mais tipicamente veranescos ( calor e trovoadas de tarde, menos no litoral onde voltará o regime de brisas).



E já para o próximo domingo, divergência entre ECM e GFS. O europeu põe um cavado a rasar o norte da península, sem nada de especial para nós. O americano mete uma cut-off nesse dia, com um espectacular CAPE no interior alentejano, 1300 em Portel, e um lifted index de -4. Depois, para a última semana do mês, dias quentinhos e possibilidades de trovoadas no interior, com fluxo de leste, e o centro do anticiclone entre o golfo da Biscaia e as ilhas britânicas.


----------



## Veterano (20 Abr 2010 às 22:33)

David sf disse:


> Depois, para a última semana do mês, dias quentinhos e possibilidades de trovoadas no interior, *com fluxo de leste*, e o centro do anticiclone entre o golfo da Biscaia e as ilhas britânicas.



  Se a lestada regressar em força, aqui no Porto irá aquecer. Espero que não se repita o Junho de 1981, para quem trabalha é o inferno.


----------



## Knyght (20 Abr 2010 às 22:46)

Através da leitura do Hirlam verifica-se uma claro descida da temperatura neste próximos 2 dias para tudo o território nacional incluindo Ilhas:
Carta das 19h de Hoje





Carta das 13h de Sexta


----------



## Nuno_1010 (21 Abr 2010 às 00:02)

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/nogapse_cartes.php


----------



## Minho (21 Abr 2010 às 00:16)

Para amanhã os mapas apresentam-se muito favoráveis a trovoadas moderadas a fortes


CAPE às 18h






Aparentemente não será preciso muito calor para iniciar a convecção dada baixa diferença entre o nível de condensação e o nível de livre convecção


----------



## Snifa (21 Abr 2010 às 00:21)

A previsão do estofex para amanhã:






... Portugal ...

A window for severe weather threat will exist approximately from 12 to 18 UTC with strong mid and upper level flow ( up to 20 m/s at 500 hPa and 30 m/s at 300 hPa level). Thanks to the approaching trough, storms might be initiated in the slightly unstable environment, with CAPE values probably below 1000 J/kg in most of the area. High wind shear values, especially in 0-6 km layer, reaching 20 m/s might result in well organised storms, including a slight possiblity of low topped supercells. *A Level 1 is issued due to the possibility of marginally severe hail in the stronger cell*


http://www.estofex.org/


----------



## dj_teko (21 Abr 2010 às 02:33)

Xiiiii  ira ficar assim tao mau, vamos a ver o que da por aqui


----------



## Minho (21 Abr 2010 às 23:13)

As previsões apontam para amanhã grande probabilidade de trovoadas até ao final da tarde principalmente no interior norte e centro












*CAPE 12h*







*CAPE 15h*







*CAPE 18h*


----------



## Gerofil (22 Abr 2010 às 01:26)

A madrugada começou com instabilidade moderada em grande parte do território de Portugal Continental. *À atenção da Protecção Civil*:





Descargas eléctricas: situação à 01h15 de hoje Imagem: (ImapWeather)

*Possivelmente muitos locais estarão com cortes de energia eléctrica ...*


----------



## Vince (22 Abr 2010 às 11:05)

A saída GFS das 6z retirou CAPE que nas anteriores já era menos que ontem.
Nesta saída pelo menos a nível de CAPE e LI parece estar tudo mais limitado ao norte e interior centro, talvez a dispararem mais cedo mas também a acabarem mais cedo, logo ao final da tarde. Mas veremos se assim é, ontem acabou por ser mais generalizado do que se esperava.






As carta de precipitação parecem mostrar que também ocorra instabilidade noutras zonas, mas provavelmente convecção mais moderada, excluindo o interior do baixo Alentejo que parece ter algumas condições. 

*GFS*







*ECM*








O final de tarde no GFS parece ser bastante prejudicado pela entrada de ar mais seco


----------



## David sf (22 Abr 2010 às 21:28)

E apesar do ECM se manter na sua e não mostrar nada de especial, e portanto deverá estar certo, não deixa de ser impressionante a previsão do GFS para Domingo em Portel. 1674 de CAPE e -5,1 de L.I. são valores que não me lembro de ver, e só é pena que a posição mais favorável do cavado ocorra durante a noite de sábado para domingo e não durante a tarde de qualquer um desses dias. Depois vem calor, dorsal bem vermelha em cima de Portugal. Depois, para o início de Maio, deverão baixar de novo as temperaturas, com anticiclone no Atlântico e fluxo de norte.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Abr 2010 às 23:54)

Trovoadas no litoral, esqueçam nos próximos dias, vento predominante de NW e N nos próximos dias.


----------



## stormy (23 Abr 2010 às 10:29)

saida estupenda do GFS das 00z!
a tarde de domingo anteve-se muitissimo instavel no interior, as temperaturas altas associadas a razoaveis HR´s nos niveis medios e baixos elevam os CAPE/LI para valores tremendos, com maximos no interior dos distritos de evora e beja por volta dos 2000J.Kg de CAPE para LI á volta dos -5 ( 18z de domingo).
o cavado em altura, e a posição do ramo divergente sobre o interior peninsular, prometem boas condições em altura, sendo que somente o shear se prevê de fraca intensidade.
a região litoral sintra-sagres, poderá sair benificiada, pois a direcção do vento em superficie ( N ) impede o ar frio maritimo de penetrar demasiado, o que, aliado ao fluxo de NE nos niveis medios e altos, poderá trazer as celulas para bem perto, porporcionando belos cenarios


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Abr 2010 às 16:29)

Quanto a previsões para os próximos dias nada tenho a acrescentar ao que aqui já foi dito, e bem dito,
pelos "suspeitos do costume".

No entanto queria informar-vos que concluiu os seus trabalhos,
mais uma Comissão Parlamentar de Inquérito dos Meteoros ,
à actuação do  Outono/Inverno 2009/2010 por terras Lusas.
A Comissão que visava apurar responsabilidades e punir os eventuais culpados
pelos  extremos então  registados , foi inconclusiva, como se temia aliás desde o início.
Não ficou provado que tenha sido a muita chuva a causar inundações ,
nem mesmo que tenha sido o muito vento a causar os diversos estragos em infra-estruturas.
O frio  foi também ilibado de ter sido ele o instigador do aparecimento da neve ,granizo e saraiva  e as próprias nuvens conseguiram convencer a maioria dos Meteoros Parlamentares,
insistindo ao longo das variadas  e incontáveis  sessões no argumento de que 
tudo fizeram para evitar os raios e os trovões. 
Só os tornados não escaparam à Justiça da Comissão mas foram no entanto 
notificados  com a pena mais leve prevista no quadro legal para estes casos, ou seja:
sairam  para já,   em liberdade condicional, com termo de identidade ( nunca minis) e residência ( Tornado Alley),
uma vez que,ficou provado pela  Comissão  que estes se passearam em  áreas e regiões cujo o seu acesso lhes é expressamente interdito.
Finalmente ,  a Comissão lamenta o facto de as conclusões alcançadas ficarem muito aquém  do pretendido e relembra que não será razoável fazer comparações ou extrapolações com os resultados de outras Comissões de Inquérito em curso.

Quanto aos  amantes de Invernos assim, sabe-se que ,estão já a fazer figas para que para o próximo Inverno haja mais comissões de inquérito. Muitas.


----------



## necman (23 Abr 2010 às 20:33)

Muito boa esta analogia meteorologia hehehehehe


----------



## TaviraMan (23 Abr 2010 às 22:54)

Boas

Já dá para saber +- se a tarde de Domingo se vai apresentar segura aqui para os lados de Tavira para ir dar uma voltinha até á praia? Já sei que vai tar calor mas nao quero apanhar trovoada no regresso Pra isso fico em casa! Como é aí, pessoal

Cumps


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Abr 2010 às 11:22)

TaviraMan disse:


> Boas
> 
> Já dá para saber +- se a tarde de Domingo se vai apresentar segura aqui para os lados de Tavira para ir dar uma voltinha até á praia? Já sei que vai tar calor mas nao quero apanhar trovoada no regresso Pra isso fico em casa! Como é aí, pessoal
> 
> Cumps



Há sempre essa possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoadas para amanhã...
O cape vai estar bom...
Mas não é só o cape que conta para a preisão de trovoadas
As temperaturas em algumas zonas amanhã vão ultrapassar os 25ºC, atrevo-me a dizer talvez perto dos 30ºC.
Se estiver errado, alguem me corrija.


----------



## David sf (24 Abr 2010 às 11:42)

Para amanhã, temos por um lado o GFS a meter trovoadas para o sul do país, com CAPE perto de 1500 e L.I. de -5. Por outro o ECM, e consequentemente o IM,  que não põem nada. O mais normal é acertar o modelo europeu, já que o GFS tem andado muito perdido, mas nada como estar alerta.


----------



## Vince (24 Abr 2010 às 15:58)

Para amanhã apesar do CAPE estar distribuído por todo interior sul e parte do centro, penso que apenas o eixo fronteiriço Sª Tudia/Sª Arcanena em Espanha até à Sª Caldeirão no Algarve num trajecto NE - > SW, Barrancos, Mértola, Caldeirão, é que tem boas hipótese de trovoadas.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Abr 2010 às 16:02)

Vince disse:


> Para amanhã apesar do CAPE estar distribuído por todo interior sul e parte do centro, penso que apenas o eixo fronteiriço Sª Tudia/Sª Arcanena em Espanha até à Sª Caldeirão no Algarve num trajecto NE - > SW, Barrancos, Mértola, Caldeirão, é que tem boas hipótese de trovoadas.



E para Norte não há hipóteses nenhumas?


----------



## TaviraMan (24 Abr 2010 às 18:02)

Ok obrigado pessoal Já tou a ver como vai ser!
Venham de lá as trovoadas então

Cumps


----------



## David sf (24 Abr 2010 às 19:14)

Vince disse:


> Para amanhã apesar do CAPE estar distribuído por todo interior sul e parte do centro, penso que apenas o eixo fronteiriço Sª Tudia/Sª Arcanena em Espanha até à Sª Caldeirão no Algarve num trajecto NE - > SW, Barrancos, Mértola, Caldeirão, é que tem boas hipótese de trovoadas.



E não haver precipitação nenhuma na península segundo as cartas do ECM do IM, poderá indiciar trovoadas secas?  É que as cartas barométricas e de geopotencial e temperaturas são muito parecidas entre os dois modelos, mas um mete chuva e outro nada.


----------



## Vince (25 Abr 2010 às 16:23)

David sf disse:


> E não haver precipitação nenhuma na península segundo as cartas do ECM do IM, poderá indiciar trovoadas secas?  É que as cartas barométricas e de geopotencial e temperaturas são muito parecidas entre os dois modelos, mas um mete chuva e outro nada.



Sim, embora como sabemos o conceito de "trovoada seca" é um conceito dúbio ou até muitas vezes errado, pois nalgum local acaba sempre por não ser ser nada seca, a não ser umas quantas em pleno verão em que o que cai quase que evapora tudo, virga. Mas a presença muito limitada de humidade em quase todo o país faz com que só numa pequena faixa que referi pareça existir potencial.  Elevados valores de CAPE sem que possa acontecer algo são normais a partir da Primavera e sobretudo no Verão. O ECMWF normalmente é muito conservador em modelar estas situações de trovoadas no que toca a precipitação, mas o Aladin e outros muitas vezes modelam trovoadas isoladas. E esta última saída do Aladin já mete umas pequenas manchas dispersas aqui e ali, e até ontem nem esse metia. De qualquer forma, incipiente.

Eu apontei trovoadas apenas para aquela pequena  zona por várias razões. Primeiro a humidade disponível, em quase todo o país o ar está muito seco aos 700hPa , depois o CAPE que é mais forte naquela zona, ainda a convergência à superfície (nos mapas do lighting wizard) e finalmente pela zona e com este fluxo as serras espanholas a leste e sudeste de Barrancos são habituais mecanismos de disparo. O último aviso Estofex foi muito simpático, colocando a possibilidade de trovoadas por todo o interior, mas a mim não me parece nada fácil com tanta secura da atmosfera. Vamos ver na próxima hora ou duas se dispara alguma coisa ou não.


----------



## Minho (25 Abr 2010 às 18:03)

Os valores de inibição de convecção (ICIN) parecem estar um pouco elevados. Nota-se nas imagens de Meteosat a "tentativa" de convecção nas zonas mais montanhosas mas rapidamente são anuladas


----------



## AnDré (25 Abr 2010 às 20:11)

E o bom tempo está mesmo aí.

Se hoje já esteve calor, amanhã a temperatura deverá subir ainda mais, sendo de esperar que algumas regiões possam atingir os 30ºC.


Previsão da temperatura para amanhã às 15h UTC, segundo o modelo ALADIN do IM.




Na terça-feira as previsões apontam para que a temperatura suba ainda um pouco mais. 


Quanto a chuva, e para as regiões do sul e litoral centro, não há nada à vista:





No litoral norte e interior norte e centro, ela poderá marcar presença na quinta-feira. 
Também nesse dia é esperada uma descida da temperatura.


----------



## frederico (25 Abr 2010 às 20:38)

houve boa formação de células no interior da Península, em especial nos sistemas montanhosos... por cá ainda parecia que havia algo a querer formar-se no Caldeirão ou no Sistema Central, mas não deu em nada...


----------



## David sf (26 Abr 2010 às 10:22)

Está tudo a olhar para o GFS e ninguém vê os outros, que por acaso até costumam acertar mais. Só vejo sol e algum calor até sexta, depois há muita incerteza, mas com o ECM, e o UKMO, apesar deste ainda com um pouco de vergonha, a meterem uma cut-off vinda da Europa do norte, graças a um fluxo de nordeste originado pela subida de latitude da dorsal atlântica. Essa cut-off passaria sobre o continente no fim de semana, com isos a 850 hpa muito próximas de 0, e instalar-se-ia entre a Madeira e o continente no início da semana que vem originando trovoadas no sul do país. A tudo isto acrescenta-se o vento que sopraria muito forte de este ou nordeste, aumentando a sensação de frio. E não é a primeira vez que está situação é modelada, pelo menos ontem de manhã o ECM sacou uma saída igual. A previsão automática da Foreca, baseada no modelo europeu, mete 14 graus de máxima em Portel no próximo domingo. Ainda falta muito, se a dorsal se fortalecer mais do que o ECM prevê a cut-off acabará no Mediterrâneo, mas é neste momento muito provável que a temperatura desça no próximo fim de semana, sendo que há possibilidade de instabilidade convectiva  a partir de sábado ou domingo.


----------



## stormy (26 Abr 2010 às 16:55)

boas tardes
a partir de 4f e até, pelo menos, 6f/sab voltam as condições propicias á convecção diurna.
a está prevista a aproximação de um cavado nos niveis medios e altos, cujo bordo divergente aliado ao forte aquecimento diurno poderá gerar convecção no interior.
nos niveis baixos o conteudo em agua da massa de ar é razoavel e o shear vertical/horizontal é fraco a moderado...a ver vamos
no geral a tendencia é de tempo ameno ou quente com vento fraco predominando de leste/NE, pelo menos até sabado, a partir de sabado é como diz o david..muita incerteza.


----------



## frederico (26 Abr 2010 às 19:29)

Por mim, o ano hidrológico está feito... 

Maio já é um mês seco no litoral algarvio, e os valores médios de precipitação nem atingem os 30 mm. A precipitação ocorre essencialmente nas serras do Caldeirão, Monchique e na peneplanície do nordeste algarvio, devido a fenómenos convectivos. Por vezes as células descem ao litoral e deixam uns aguaceiros, mas nada de especial. Ocasionalmente, temos precipitações devido a superfícies frontais ou depressões perto da costa, mas tal ocorre mais no início do mês, e nem sempre... Neste mês, é muito comum ver-se do litoral uma coroa de nuvens sobre as serras a Norte, durante a tarde. 

Neste momento o GFS e o ECMWF colocam a hipótese de haver precipitação no início de Maio. Se tal ocorrer, será certamente a última chuvada até ao início da próxima época das chuvas. 

A partir da segunda quinzena de Maio, *regra geral*, só chove se houver alguma célula que desça ao litoral, ou então alguma frente perdida vinda de Noroeste que consiga ultrapassar a serra algarvia.

Agora, começa a ser época de termos o anticiclone a influenciar as terras a sul de Sintra-Montejunto-Estrela, e o Noroeste a levar com as caudas de frentes de depressões situadas junto das ilhas britânicas.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Abr 2010 às 20:18)

Sol de pouca dura  tá tudo a pensar que o fim-de-semana já irá ser de praia e calha isto


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Abr 2010 às 02:38)

Primavera  encantadora .
Já não bastavam  todas as cores que brotam da Terra  .
Não bastava todo o verde que inunda as árvores e os prados.
Não bastava o   azul dos céus finalmente instalado 
e ainda temos  este  "  fazer   Verão" antes do tempo , quando é já anunciado  ali adiante, mais agreste    igualmente fora de tempo.
Este estar e não estar , este ir e vir , esta abordagem de constrastes ,
é a seiva da Primavera.
-às vezes  " faz "  Verão , ( toca a disfrutar)
às vezes  surpreenderá ? ...(disfrutemos... )


----------



## thunderboy (27 Abr 2010 às 14:56)

Curiosos os valores de CAPE e LI para as 18h de hoje...


----------



## vitamos (27 Abr 2010 às 15:07)

thunderboy disse:


> Curiosos os valores de CAPE e LI para as 18h de hoje...



Ontem ainda estavam mais curiosos mas isto é mesmo assim. Os valores de instabilidade por si só não significam trovoadas. 
Neste caso há motor de arranque mas falta gasolina. Seja por falta de humidade ou outros factores inibitórios. Contudo, os próximos dias talvez possam marcar o regresso das trovoadas ao território continental.


----------



## rbsmr (27 Abr 2010 às 17:11)

nimboestrato disse:


> Primavera  encantadora .
> Já não bastavam  todas as cores que brotam da Terra  .
> Não bastava todo o verde que inunda as árvores e os prados.
> Não bastava o   azul dos céus finalmente instalado
> ...



Esta carta de superfície para Sábado prevê a entrada de um ar fresquinho de Norte... Uff quando chega o calor começo a "stressar" 

http://www.meteoaeronautica.com/fs120.htm


----------



## sistema (27 Abr 2010 às 19:41)

rbsmr disse:


> Esta carta de superfície para Sábado prevê a entrada de um ar fresquinho de Norte... Uff quando chega o calor começo a "stressar"
> 
> http://www.meteoaeronautica.com/fs120.htm



tens toda a razão
hoje já mal aguentei com o calor a ter que ir a pé para o estágio
é horrivel mesmo


----------



## vitamos (28 Abr 2010 às 10:28)

Uma nota curiosa do dia de hoje sobre aquilo que é "visível" nos outputs mais comuns dos modelos e a previsão meteorológica em si.

O IM é categórico ao afirmar a possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas hoje, especialmente para o interior norte e centro. É certo que até (e inclusivé) à saída das 0z nem ECM, nem ALLADIN mostram qualquer precipitação. Mais, o próprio GFS não mostra mais que algum CAPE generalizado embora relativamente modesto, e um LI relativamente favorável. Achei ousada a previsão... Mas vejamos o que o ESTOFEX tem para hoje:








> DISCUSSION
> 
> ... NW Iberian Peninsula ...
> 
> ...



Assim sendo a previsão do IM encontra-se mais enquadrada e até explicada de certa forma.

Seja dado o valor a quem sabe analisar todos os parâmetros dos modelos (disponíveis ou não) e não só aqueles mais óbvios 

Aguardemos pois o evoluir da tarde!


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Abr 2010 às 11:30)

Nos próximos dias iremos assistir a uma descida gradual das temperaturas, podendo mesmo a Iso 0ºC vir a tocar no território num futuro próximo. Muita gente possivelmente já tinha planos para ir à praia, que possivelmente irão "ruir" devido a estas previsões, o fim-de-semana será composto por algumas nuvens temperaturas amenas e a nortada.

Este noite algumas mínimas ainda poderão ser batidas, pois o ar frio irá começar a entrar ao final da tarde.


----------



## Vince (28 Abr 2010 às 11:40)

vitamos disse:


> Seja dado o valor a quem sabe analisar todos os parâmetros dos modelos (disponíveis ou não) e não só aqueles mais óbvios



Sim, o cenário hoje é diferente, desde humidade disponível bem como uma sinóptica a forçar movimentos ascendentes do ar a norte, nos últimos dias tem estado muito seco e uma atmosfera à escala sinóptica muito subsidente.

CAPE/Humidade/Mov vertical.


----------



## Vince (28 Abr 2010 às 12:05)

Depois de uma notável noite em que várias zonas do país tiveram mínimas tropicais (>=20º), hoje é o último dos dias mesmo quentes, alguns meteogramas. Porto, Bragança, Coimbra, Lisboa, Beja e Faro. As diferenças dos próximos dias a notarem-se mais a norte, e muito menos no extremo sul.


----------



## Dan (28 Abr 2010 às 20:05)

Depois destes dias muito quentes, vai voltar a arrefecer. Se este cenário se confirmar, até é possível a formação de geada em alguns locais.


----------



## Veterano (29 Abr 2010 às 09:17)

Dan disse:


> Depois destes dias muito quentes, vai voltar a arrefecer. Se este cenário se confirmar, até é possível a formação de geada em alguns locais.



  As chamadas geadas negras, muito perigosas nesta altura do ano para a agricultura, em tempo de floração


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Abr 2010 às 19:14)

Os próximos dias irão ser marcados por bastante vento de NW e N, sendo moderado a forte no litoral oeste.


----------



## sistema (30 Abr 2010 às 19:17)

Mário Barros disse:


> Os próximos dias irão ser marcados por bastante vento de NW e N, sendo moderado a forte no litoral oeste.



o tempo que mais irrita


----------



## belem (30 Abr 2010 às 19:30)

Logo se vê, para já são previsões.


----------

